
Index of Boot Sounds - iuguy
http://titan08.free.fr/Boot%20Sounds/
======
sliverstorm
Damn, I was expecting a searchable archive of different types of boots
(hiking, combat, riding, etc) striking pavement or other surfaces. Not sure
why, but that's what I thought of when I heard "boot sounds".

~~~
camtarn
Something like this? ;)

[http://www.hollywoodedge.com/Foley-Footsteps-Sonic-
Boon-P39....](http://www.hollywoodedge.com/Foley-Footsteps-Sonic-
Boon-P39.aspx)

Foley is a pretty interesting area for one whose ultimate aim is to be
completely unnoticed: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foley_artist>

------
tzs
Interesting background on the Windows 95 Startup sound early in this interview
with Brian Eno: [http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/ar...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/1996/06/02/PK70006.DTL)

------
rbanffy
Give me some time and I'll capture some of my machines.

But it's strange to hear the Apple II beep and not hear a 5.15" floppy doing
it's initial scan.

------
castis
Man, the amiga one was rather epic.

~~~
wazoox
You didn't listen to the Indy, did you? The shutdown sound is equally
surprising.

------
z303
Some more SGI boot/shutdown sounds here <http://www.spam-
filter.de/irix/sgi_kultmusik?s[]=irix>

~~~
wazoox
This is some part of the magic that makes me still own an Indy and an
Octane...

------
jarin
I have fond memories of the Mac Plus disk scan sound and startup beep as a
kid. But then one day, the computer delivery guy came by with a Mac Centris
660AV, set it up, and turned it on. The orchestral chime blew my freaking
mind. I literally felt hairs standing up on my neck.

edit: The Mac Plus sounded like the "Macintosh SE" file, and the Centris is
marked as Quadra AV there, since they renamed the Centris line later.

------
thomasfl
When the robot Wall-E, from the movie by pixar, wakes up in the morning he
makes the Macintosh PowerBook sound:
[http://titan08.free.fr/Boot%20Sounds/PowerMac%20PCI%20-%20Bo...](http://titan08.free.fr/Boot%20Sounds/PowerMac%20PCI%20-%20Boot.wav)

BTW, the MacinTalk software is listed as the voice of the villain robot in the
same movie.

------
khookie
Apologies for my ignorance, but what's Indy? I'm assuming it's not related to
the race of the same name.

~~~
rryyan
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SGI_Indy>

------
wazoox
Also notice that "Titan" made some wonderful DVDs of amiga demos and game
compilations. He's a great Amiga specialist (he wrote some well known games on
the platform back in the time, too IIRC).

------
shrikant
What's with the white banner iframe following the page-scroll..?

~~~
tripa
It used to be an ad box. Not sure why it's currently white.

~~~
pdx
It's still an adbox with flash in it that displays properly on my Nexus1, but
on my desktop PC, it's just the white box.

------
mitjak
Windows NT is still the most epic one to me, being the inspiration of the
library startup sound prank, it would seem:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPQDKZmhD9A>

